# Windows Live Mail 2011 - problem with spam filter



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

I recently "upgraded" to Windows Live Mail 2011, and find that my spam filter does not catch a darned thing, even though it is set at "high." Does anyone have any ideas on how to cure this problem?


----------



## lareah (Oct 29, 2010)

I called 1-866-234-6020 for Windows support. After finally getting a rep, I was told that there are still problems making 2011 compatible with all the different email providers--you can't use a POP3 like my verizon requires. The problem will takes several months to solve, so the only fix is to uninstall 2011, reinstall the previous version that was filtering the junk mail, and then make sure you don't let the update occur until they come up with a fix--maybe six months from now would be safe. Here is the copy of the resolution that was emailed to me from the tech:

ACTION :Tried to fix the live mail 2011
RESULT :Not able to do that.
CAUSE :It was because the pop3 server of verison is still not completely compatible with the new version of live mail.
RESOLUTION :Tried to find the alternate of the pop3 servers but thre was none available thuse roll back to the older version.

Hope that helps you!


----------



## xli123 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it is not ready, why they rolled it out to create all the hassels for the users!!!!


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have the same problem. Won't catch junk mail at all --- even those addresses specified in "block sender." I still have "Windows Mail" , but there is no apparent way of moving Saved and Sent folders from Live Mail to Mail that I know of.


----------



## kayabay (Nov 27, 2010)

The same problem here... I think Lareah got the best answer for that. We'll have to wait for some updates of Windows Live Mail 2011 to serve as a spam filter like Live Mail 2009 did it on the the old days.


----------



## kayabay (Nov 27, 2010)

The problem is resolved at least on my side. After searching Live Mail Groups, there was a solution. On the Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs, just select Live Mail, uninstall/fix and choose fix it all. After a few minutes you'll see your Live Mail Spam Filter works again. Don't forget to close Live Mail before doing all of this. It wworked for me, I hope works for you all too. I use Windows Vista Business on an HP Compaq W8510.


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

I ran the fix, but it didn't work. I went to http://explore.live.com and downloaded the Live installer, then ran it and selected only Live Mail. I installed it over my current version (did not do an unistall) and ran it. THEN I ran the change/fix, selecting "fix" as described above. This morning when I opened Live Mail, I had bunches of "Junk e-mail" in my folder. So, this worked for me.


----------



## kayabay (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice to hear that, now that makes us both get rid of the junk mail. It is a destiny if you hold the same mail address for about 16 years like me. Thanks for the input.
P.S. I also didn't uninstall the Live Mail, only re-installed it. I think I had already the latest version.


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, my wife and I have chosen to stay on AOL mail for $9.95 a month simply because hundreds of contacts and websites have our address and it would be unbelievably difficult to change them all to G-mail.


----------

